# Strange Expressions



## Litespeed (Jun 19, 2004)

Post your cats most strange expressions. Here are a couple of Chance.


----------



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

Mickey just being his normal dorky self...









You can't see it all that well, but she was smiling for the camera.









Thinking really hard about squirrels, birds and other fun critters.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe Chance looks like he's smiling with his teeth clenched in the 1st one....

Here's Twinkie making strange noises with his mouth









Sugar is spacing out 8O


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

A sock-high China








Sooo...waarm...(in her sweater)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Willis being psycho.










He had been running around the house fluffing up his fur. Right after I took this he darted up the stairs. The shiny eyes just add to it, and fit his mood perfectly at the time.


----------



## peache29 (Nov 23, 2005)

Tiger looking weird [like half awake and half asleep] in a weird position.. :lol:








:lol:


----------



## cal4ever0407 (May 17, 2005)

Sleepin' Brutus. ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZz (notice the drool?)


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

OMG, I burst out laughing at every pic. Great thread.


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

Ditty







[/img]








[/img]

Bug







[/img]








[/img]

Oosin's "mean, I cant believe you shaved my beautiful fur off look"







[/img]

Wuzzy and his usual doped look :lol: 







[/img]


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Fab pics! I love Chance's Flehmen!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Riley looking Peeved...









Riley *shock*









And the dogs...

Elliot :lol: 

















Asha yawning


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

Roxy being silly.


----------



## Litespeed (Jun 19, 2004)

Here is a picture of Bruiser


----------



## Litespeed (Jun 19, 2004)

Couple more of Chance


----------



## Litespeed (Jun 19, 2004)

Almost forgot this one. He's really a sweet cat but he can get some strange looks about -- and don't mess with him when he is in a bad mood (which is rare)


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hahaha great thread!


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

If this isn't strange I don't know what is....


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

NOt sure what Oliver is doing there...


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

ooh i just want to rub that big spotty belly! :lol:


----------

